# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  PHARMACOM LABS is LEGIT!

## conorson

Here we have my Proviron , Dianabol , Arimidex , and Sustanon 500

Pharmacom Labs is as legit as they come! Highly, highly recommended! These guys are as professional as they come. There is kind of a shady vibe from certain suppliers and you kind of question the quality of the product- not Pharmacom. I've had such a good experience so far between customer service, shipping, the packaging, and the products themselves that I will probably NEVER use anything else from here on out. They've got a lifetime customer on there hands here. I can say I honestly got lucky finding these guys. No questionable underground bullshit. Props Pharmacom Labs!

----------


## Couchlockd

ok.

I want to point this out. pharmacom is ugl. they aren't actual legit products stocked in a pharmacy.

also, if you've never ran them, you really don't know how legit they are. 

now, I'm,a huge pharmacom fan, so do not take this as a bash.

----------


## geezuschrist

Nice first post Mr. Pharmacom rep. Let's go out to pharmacom land and have a pharmabeer with some pharmagirls. You sound like a damn robot.

----------


## Couchlockd

> Nice first post Mr. Pharmacom rep. Let's go out to pharmacom land and have a pharmabeer with some pharmagirls. You sound like a damn robot.


pharmabeer with pharmagirls in pharmacom land.

that's fucking awesome!!

----------


## geezuschrist

> pharmabeer with pharmagirls in pharmacom land.
> 
> that's fucking awesome!!


Looking at the grammar with the commas at the start of the post. He's one of these Chinese guys that sounds like a robot

----------


## Couchlockd

> Looking at the grammar with the commas at the start of the post. He's one of these Chinese guys that sounds like a robot


us. that and the overuse of phrases in same sentence or paragraphs.

"Pharmacom Labs is as legit as they come! Highly, highly recommended! These guys are as professional as they come. "

and

"There is kind of a shady vibe from certain suppliers and you kind of question the quality of the product- not Pharmacom."

^^^^^^

----------


## marcus300

> Here we have my Proviron , Dianabol , Arimidex , and Sustanon 500
> 
> Pharmacom Labs is as legit as they come! Highly, highly recommended! These guys are as professional as they come. There is kind of a shady vibe from certain suppliers and you kind of question the quality of the product- not Pharmacom. I've had such a good experience so far between customer service, shipping, the packaging, and the products themselves that I will probably NEVER use anything else from here on out. They've got a lifetime customer on there hands here. I can say I honestly got lucky finding these guys. No questionable underground bullshit. Props Pharmacom Labs!


Hello Mr Rep, is there any chance of a discount code hahahahah hahahaha hahaha

----------


## Colemane585

> ok.
> 
> I want to point this out. pharmacom is ugl. they aren't actual legit products stocked in a pharmacy.
> 
> also, if you've never ran them, you really don't know how legit they are. 
> 
> now, I'm,a huge pharmacom fan, so do not take this as a bash.


Hey is there anything good to take as a pct if you don't have a way to get nolvadex ? Thank you for any help just trying to do it the right way

----------


## Eduke93

FYI Mr Rep

Your pharmacom mix 4 made me SICK as fuck.... thank you for the great lab experience. Not.

----------


## Couchlockd

> Hey is there anything good to take as a pct if you don't have a way to get nolvadex? Thank you for any help just trying to do it the right way


fareston (Toremifene)

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Nice first post Mr. Pharmacom rep. Let's go out to pharmacom land and have a pharmabeer with some pharmagirls. You sound like a damn robot.





> pharmabeer with pharmagirls in pharmacom land.
> 
> that's fucking awesome!!





> ok.
> 
> I want to point this out. pharmacom is ugl. they aren't actual legit products stocked in a pharmacy.
> 
> also, if you've never ran them, you really don't know how legit they are. 
> 
> now, I'm,a huge pharmacom fan, so do not take this as a bash.





> Here we have my Proviron , Dianabol , Arimidex , and Sustanon 500
> 
> Pharmacom Labs is as legit as they come! Highly, highly recommended! These guys are as professional as they come. There is kind of a shady vibe from certain suppliers and you kind of question the quality of the product- not Pharmacom. I've had such a good experience so far between customer service, shipping, the packaging, and the products themselves that I will probably NEVER use anything else from here on out. They've got a lifetime customer on there hands here. I can say I honestly got lucky finding these guys. No questionable underground bullshit. Props Pharmacom Labs!


I understand you want your 10-15% discount for coming on a forum and praising a company blah blah blah, but cmon ... do you have to make it so obvious and look like a tard in the process making it your one and only post ?

----------


## Couchlockd

he don't get shit for a review here.
only on a few other boards

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> he don't get shit for a review here.
> only on a few other boards


Ohh oops

----------


## EDCG19

They may be legit and "ok" to use but I'll never be ordering from these guys again, they sent me some bottom of the barrel serms and AI. It was garbage and I don't know what year these came from

I stick to "verified" UGLs now

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> They may be legit and "ok" to use but I'll never be ordering from these guys again, they sent me some bottom of the barrel serms and AI. It was garbage and I don't know what year these came from I stick to "verified" UGLs now


Just curious ... did you contact someone from the site ? 
And to say they aren’t “verified” doesn’t make much sense man.

----------


## Couchlockd

> They may be legit and "ok" to use but I'll never be ordering from these guys again, they sent me some bottom of the barrel serms and AI. It was garbage and I don't know what year these came from
> 
> I stick to "verified" UGLs now


you're a hater of them?

bottom,of the barrel serms?

with your experience, why would you trust any ugl AI, PCT, OCT, etc? 

you get 90 20 mg nolva teva brand for 30$

ugl wants around a $1 a pill.

and anastrozole pharma grade is about $2 a pill. why pay a ugl the same or more than pharma grade?

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> you're a hater of them?
> 
> bottom,of the barrel serms?
> 
> with your experience, why would you trust any ugl AI, PCT, OCT, etc? 
> 
> you get 90 20 mg nolva teva brand for 30$
> 
> ugl wants around a $1 a pill.
> ...


I feel when people bash without bloods shown, it’s hard to tell what the real reason was/is. 
It could of been a number of things... yet the first thing people say is the lab is garbage. They have a rep for a reason and good one at that. 
I have yet to use their gear, but I really feel like based on the research I’ve done , I’m going to get results just as good if not better then pharm grade shit. 
And if there is a problem The order , why is the issue stated on a forum rather then to customer service instead?

----------


## Couchlockd

> I feel when people bash without bloods shown, it’s hard to tell what the real reason was/is. 
> It could of been a number of things... yet the first thing people say is the lab is garbage. They have a rep for a reason and good one at that. 
> I have yet to use their gear, but I really feel like based on the research I’ve done , I’m going to get results just as good if not better then pharm grade shit. 
> And if there is a problem The order , why is the issue stated on a forum rather then to customer service instead?


I have used Watson from CVS (trt script) and vertigo from (CVS) as well,as a third brand from CVS (think I was sharing or something)

pharmacom test c 250 had much much more kick than pharmacy stocked legit drugs,

that being said real pharma pct, and Oct is cheaper than ugl

----------


## Obs

> I have used Watson from CVS (trt script) and vertigo from (CVS) as well,as a third brand from CVS (think I was sharing or something)
> 
> pharmacom test c 250 had much much more kick than pharmacy stocked legit drugs,
> 
> that being said real pharma pct, and Oct is cheaper than ugl


I totally agree with all you just said.
Tbh ugl ancilliaries are stupidly priced. I have considered a bulk shipment of hcg from adc to resell. Nolva and arimidex are way cheaper too.

Weakest gear I ever ran was pharma grade 200

----------


## wellshii

Send me a free 12 week sample with PCT

----------


## almostgone

> I have used Watson from CVS (trt script) and vertigo from (CVS) as well,as a third brand from CVS (think I was sharing or something)
> 
> pharmacom test c 250 had much much more kick than pharmacy stocked legit drugs, 
> that being said real pharma pct, and Oct is cheaper than ugl


CVS here usually has Perrigo, Westward (Watson's replacement from Hikma), Sun pharma, and if you really get lucky, occasionally Pfizer.

----------


## Magnum_RS

Have you actually tried their stuff yet or are you just impressed by their service and fancy packaging? Or just a rep as mentioned above...

I'm on Pharmacom Test cyp right now. Bloods will be taken this week and I'll post the results as this is the only real way of judging a product.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Have you actually tried their stuff yet or are you just impressed by their service and fancy packaging? Or just a rep as mentioned above...
> 
> I'm on Pharmacom Test cyp right now. Bloods will be taken this week and I'll post the results as this is the only real way of judging a product.


Question is how are you feeling ? The bloods will definitely give you an idea where you are at with test and e2

----------


## Magnum_RS

> Question is how are you feeling ? The bloods will definitely give you an idea where you are at with test and e2


I feel good, I don't feel like superman but my strength and endurance is up.
I'm also up 5kg since the start (I know it's not all muscle).
Apparently week 5 is when you really "feel it" which should be next week.
I started to see and feel changes at the third week.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> I feel good, I don't feel like superman but my strength and endurance is up.
> I'm also up 5kg since the start (I know it's not all muscle).
> Apparently week 5 is when you really "feel it" which should be next week.
> I started to see and feel changes at the third week.


Gtg brother ... g...t...g

----------


## drogers86

Looks my source search is OVER! Something about the OP just screams "Legit" :P

----------


## Couchlockd

> Looks my source search is OVER! Something about the OP just screams "Legit" :P


but the sad part is they are very legit.

its this shit here that cheapens up a lab

----------


## dcycles

> but the sad part is they are very legit.
> 
> its this shit here that cheapens up a lab


If they are so legit why would they hire dumbasses like op? No hate just saying i haven't seen anyone I really trust or that seem reputable that say they are gtg just a lot of reps and a couple guys saying they are gtg. Again no hate genuinely curious

----------


## Couchlockd

> If they are so legit why would they hire dumbasses like op? No hate just saying i haven't seen anyone I really trust or that seem reputable that say they are gtg just a lot of reps and a couple guys saying they are gtg. Again no hate genuinely curious


he's just a board member trying to get a discount.

Plus have you seen how many views This Thread has?

Whether this guy's a representative or not he sure did Market it very well with one post so if his intentions were to rep the brand and was hired to do so I'd say he succeeded at the task given

Also there's a lot of members hear some even vets that do trust Pharma, but they adhere to the by the book rules and don't even discuss what ugl's they they use

----------


## conorson

Wow some of you guys have terrible perception. Haters are always going to hate though, that's all they know. A few facts- 100% I was born and raised in America, not Asian, and my family originates from Poland. I AM using these products and am 10 weeks into cycle and things are going phenomenally. I DO NOT work for Pharmacom Labs and am not associated with them in any way. I'm just very happy with their products and how smoothly ordering things went, especially with crazy American customs can be and where these products originated. Pharmacom did a fantastic job with every step of the process. Believe me or dont, but the products are real, they are high quality, they are not expensive, and they will make it to your doorstep. What more do you honestly need from a supplier? I know this is my first post, but I've been lurking the page and forum for a long time and I love to give credit where it's due.

----------


## Couchlockd

> Wow some of you guys have terrible perception. Haters are always going to hate though, that's all they know. A few facts- 100% I was born and raised in America, not Asian, and my family originates from Poland. I AM using these products and am 10 weeks into cycle and things are going phenomenally. I DO NOT work for Pharmacom Labs and am not associated with them in any way. I'm just very happy with their products and how smoothly ordering things went, especially with crazy American customs can be and where these products originated. Pharmacom did a fantastic job with every step of the process. Believe me or dont, but the products are real, they are high quality, they are not expensive, and they will make it to your doorstep. What more do you honestly need from a supplier? I know this is my first post, but I've been lurking the page and forum for a long time and I love to give credit where it's due.


god damn right.

I'm with you 100

I use them almost exclusively

I agree with your posts

----------


## HoldMyBeer

I read this whole thread and I still do not know if they are legit.... Seems like everyone verifying it is a new user, or somehow has over 800 posts within 3 months

----------


## Obs

> I read this whole thread and I still do not know if they are legit.... Seems like everyone verifying it is a new user, or somehow has over 800 posts within 3 months


I would verify for you but you have 4 posts. Not into verifying sources for newbs.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> I read this whole thread and I still do not know if they are legit.... Seems like everyone verifying it is a new user, or somehow has over 800 posts within 3 months


If you have to ask that question still after reading multiple threads and posts ... then you need to do your research man. Earn your stripes.

----------


## Obs

> I read this whole thread and I still do not know if they are legit.... Seems like everyone verifying it is a new user, or somehow has over 800 posts within 3 months


Also, dont knock 800 posts in three months people.
Atm they are the only thing keeping the heartbeat in this place.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

I’m only 159 posts in and I have learned a ton and will take any insight from a lot of guys here. I know I still have to earn my respects here. But this site brings value to this community and any answers I get from these experienced bros I will take as great Info.

----------


## Obs

> I’m only 159 posts in and I have learned a ton and will take any insight from a lot of guys here. I know I still have to earn my respects here. But this site brings value to this community and any answers I get from these experienced bros I will take as great Info.


I encourage everyone to post up as frequently as possible. Even if it seems insignificant or is unrelated to AAS. There was a time when 10,000 guys talked about there day on here. 

Would sure be nice to see it that way again

----------


## Couchlockd

800? waaah... put it this way, I average about 67 posts a month, give or take  :Wink:

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> I encourage everyone to post up as frequently as possible. Even if it seems insignificant or is unrelated to AAS. There was a time when 10,000 guys talked about there day on here. 
> 
> Would sure be nice to see it that way again


That would be nice. Learn a lot from one another and build friendships, cause sadly society is becoming full of selfish herpefarts

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Also, dont knock 800 posts in three months people.
> Atm they are the only thing keeping the heartbeat in this place.


I am not knocking the number of posts, that aside, 3 months is a new account. I, as a prospective customer, have to weigh whether or not someone (who I do not know when talking about hundreds of dollars and substances I plan on injecting into my body), can believe what the person is saying. Either someone was really into the forum and started posting 9 times a day for 90 days, good for them, found a place they liked and could share their thoughts and opinions. Or they work for a company and do it 40 hours a week. And I have to weigh which is more likely. Because this forum, as with all similar forums, the veterans in the forum wont verify and you can get banned for PMing them (if it is even an option). Which I understand, you don't want to be bothered with every noob that comes around, but then all us noobs can do is use deductive reasoning.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

Ive done plenty of research.
There are multiple threads saying they got under dosed stuff, bunk stuff, etc. But most of them ordered through a different link than the one is recommended, and never follow up. The ones that claim they are legit are all new accounts. So far I have not found anything that has been anything close to definitive. And it is not just a topic of discussion on this forum, I have heard contradicting things on other forums as well.
Thankfully I believe I found a local source so this is kind of irrelevant (it helps when you actually take your headphones off and talk to people at the gym, who knew?).

----------


## Couchlockd

hold my beer while I post this...

https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results/...harmacom-labs/

we have super high concentrated gear, even over dosed.

and very expensive usually countercited gear like primo, coming in slightly over label.

fwiw, I'm not "3 months old here" in more like 25+ months old here. i will not elaborate any more. 

Attachment 172976
Attachment 172977
Attachment 172978
Attachment 172979
Attachment 172980
Attachment 172981

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> hold my beer while I post this...
> 
> https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results/...harmacom-labs/
> 
> we have super high concentrated gear, even over dosed.
> 
> and very expensive usually countercited gear like primo, coming in slightly over label.
> 
> fwiw, I'm not "3 months old here" in more like 25+ months old here. i will not elaborate any more. 
> ...



What he said. Anytime someone gets bunk gear is rare from a reputable ugl. Hey tend to overdose
And if its bunk its either one of two things... Raws not being checked and arent pure products ( rare ) or two , whoever is using their gear simply isnt injecting or using safe and effective measures properly.

----------


## Obs

> hold my beer while I post this...
> 
> https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results/...harmacom-labs/
> 
> we have super high concentrated gear, even over dosed.
> 
> and very expensive usually countercited gear like primo, coming in slightly over label.
> 
> fwiw, I'm not "3 months old here" in more like 25+ months old here. i will not elaborate any more. 
> ...


local source is probably a pharmacom reseller/relabeler

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> hold my beer while I post this...
> 
> https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results/...harmacom-labs/
> 
> we have super high concentrated gear, even over dosed.
> 
> and very expensive usually countercited gear like primo, coming in slightly over label.
> 
> fwiw, I'm not "3 months old here" in more like 25+ months old here. i will not elaborate any more. 
> ...


I vaguely remember coming across that website but couldn't verify who actually owned it. By "we have super high concentrated gear, even over dosed." I assume you do actually work for them?
Says "Join Date: March 2018" on the top right of your post. A = {March, April, May}, |A| = 3, just going by the information I have on hand. But if you say that is inaccurate, I will just assume there are extenuating circumstances and take your word for it.
This discussion is starting to get toxic, which is not my intention. Mah bad.

----------


## Obs

> I vaguely remember coming across that website but couldn't verify who actually owned it. By "we have super high concentrated gear, even over dosed." I assume you do actually work for them?
> Says "Join Date: March 2018" on the top right of your post. A = {March, April, May}, |A| = 3, just going by the information I have on hand. But if you say that is inaccurate, I will just assume there are extenuating circumstances and take your word for it.
> This discussion is starting to get toxic, which is not my intention. Mah bad.


pharmacom is bunk ass junk. All these idiots work for them. Isn't it clear to see at this point?

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> What he said. Anytime someone gets “bunk gear” is rare from a reputable ugl. Hey tend to overdose
> And if it’s bunk it’s either one of two things... Raws not being checked and aren’t pure products ( rare ) or two , whoever is using their gear simply isn’t injecting or using safe and effective measures properly.


Hey, off topic question.
Intramuscular or subcutaneous injections
And do you replace the needle after drawing (i know they recommend it but....)?
(just watched the how to inject videos)

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> pharmacom is bunk ass junk. All these idiots work for them. Isn't it clear to see at this point?


Awwwh damnit. Dont tell me Chrisp is one of them too?!

To your point, I take things literally and make assumptions based on what I can verify. I struggle when I cannot get a definitive answer one way or another from a trusted source.

----------


## Obs

> Awwwh damnit. Dont tell me Chrisp is one of them too?!
> 
> To your point, I take things literally and make assumptions based on what I can verify. I struggle when I cannot get a definitive answer one way or another from a trusted source.


Well... They are one of the best sources you will ever find at being the worst source.

Yes they are not, but yes they aren't, and no.

----------


## Obs

That guy chisp reps them all over. I was on ebay the other day and I came across one of his ads for "sports supplements from pharmacom"

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> That guy chisp reps them all over. I was on ebay the other day and I came across one of his ads for "sports supplements from pharmacom"


Hahaha I just pee’d out my protein shake you fackkk ! Hah

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> That guy chisp reps them all over. I was on ebay the other day and I came across one of his ads for "sports supplements from pharmacom"


lmao

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Well... They are one of the best sources you will ever find at being the worst source.
> 
> Yes they are not, but yes they aren't, and no.


Perfect, couldnt have said it better myself.

----------


## MrRightT

> They may be legit and "ok" to use but I'll never be ordering from these guys again, they sent me some bottom of the barrel serms and AI. It was garbage and I don't know what year these came from
> 
> I stick to "verified" UGLs now


sadly not everyone has access to "verified" ugls, especially for first timers which sucks so we have to weed out the shit ones

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> sadly not everyone has access to "verified" ugls, especially for first timers which sucks so we have to weed out the shit ones


He has yet to have an answer to the questions me and horn asked him , so yeah... take what he is saying with a grain of salt.

----------


## Couchlockd

> I vaguely remember coming across that website but couldn't verify who actually owned it. By "we have super high concentrated gear, even over dosed." I assume you do actually work for them?
> Says "Join Date: March 2018" on the top right of your post. A = {March, April, May}, |A| = 3, just going by the information I have on hand. But if you say that is inaccurate, I will just assume there are extenuating circumstances and take your word for it.
> This discussion is starting to get toxic, which is not my intention. Mah bad.


look. I mean "what we have here is super concentrated gear."

no I don't work for them, or rep them. not repping to be paid at least.

as far as join date, its impossible that I had another account I can't get into any more , huh? and impossible that account was June 2016 join date, .....

this discussion isn't toxic, 

those screens are from anabolic labs . com.

there are about 40 other ugls tested by them as well.

----------


## Couchlockd

> pharmacom is bunk ass junk. All these idiots work for them. Isn't it clear to see at this point?


yes!

we get add traffic and track IPs, we selectively send them bunk. we do this so we getvtye real fire for free.

come one, come all, get your blank grape its usp, so that's why it be cosstin soo much

----------


## EDCG19

> sadly not everyone has access to "verified" ugls, especially for first timers which sucks so we have to weed out the shit ones


Yea, the verified communities are kind of close nit and not many outside of the "community" discuss the sources 
Anyway, my argument wasn't about the test from pharmacom but the quality of the clomid and AI...

----------


## tlaloc

Done 2 cycles total lifetime so far , in middle of second cycle. Vast majority of the anabolics has been Pharmacom (test, tren , dbol , anadrol ) also used some of their ancillaries. I have had good success with both cycles. Huge detail though, I made sure to buy only from the pharmacom website or N**S (authorized distributor of Pharmacom gear) I also made sure to check all the codes on the pharmacom website, they plainly tell you on the front page there are a lot of pharmacom fakes and to be careful.

The only thing I kinda had an issue with was the Tren Ace on this cycle, 100MG EOD for for the first 8 weeks. Yes, I did have gains, but I attribute it to the Test and the DBOL kickstarter. I got some mild tren sides like minor night sweats, strange dreams, moderate sleeplessness, increased aggression, moderate decrease in libido, increased focus in gym, but I honestly felt like the Tren did next to nothing in terms of strength and mass gains. While I do think it was legit Tren, I think it might have been underdosed, either that, or my body doesnt react well to Tren. 

What do you guys think? Honestly, not sure it matters. I have read so much bad shit about Tren that I dont think its for me. Whats more, I had some labs done about 2 weeks after my last Tren pin and most of my cholesterol levels had gone to shit, I bet it was mainly the Tren.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Done 2 cycles total lifetime so far , in middle of second cycle. Vast majority of the anabolics has been Pharmacom (test, tren , dbol , anadrol ) also used some of their ancillaries. I have had good success with both cycles. Huge detail though, I made sure to buy only from the pharmacom website or Naps (authorized distributor of Pharmacom gear) I also made sure to check all the codes on the pharmacom website, they plainly tell you on the front page there are a lot of pharmacom fakes and to be careful.
> 
> The only thing I kinda had an issue with was the Tren Ace on this cycle, 100MG EOD for for the first 8 weeks. Yes, I did have gains, but I attribute it to the Test and the DBOL kickstarter. I got some mild tren sides like minor night sweats, strange dreams, moderate sleeplessness, increased aggression, moderate decrease in libido, increased focus in gym, but I honestly felt like the Tren did next to nothing in terms of strength and mass gains. While I do think it was legit Tren, I think it might have been underdosed, either that, or my body doesnt react well to Tren. 
> 
> What do you guys think? Honestly, not sure it matters. I have read so much bad shit about Tren that I dont think its for me. Whats more, I had some labs done about 2 weeks after my last Tren pin and most of my cholesterol levels had gone to shit, I bet it was mainly the Tren.


As far as your not so good cholesterol levels, what was your diet like ? Test alone will have a negative effect on hdl

----------


## Getitin76

Have you use Winstol from her or have a legit source

----------


## Couchlockd

I got 50btsbs of winny from here left. I don't want them they fucked my joints bad (have arthritis

----------


## tlaloc

Diet was crap for first two months of current cycle, cleaned it up during third month. Getting labs done at end of this month so I should get an idea of what test enth alone is doing.

----------


## tlaloc

Yea, I dont doubt that TesT alone is enough to hammer cholesterol levels, but I am hoping they are in a much better range than when I was using Tren in the stack.

----------


## Dr.L

PharmacomLabs (Basicstero), anyone else who has had a good or bad experience with them? Thanks

----------


## Couchlockd

> Just ordered from PharmacomLabs (Basicstero), anyone else who has had a good or bad experience with them? Thanks


Basic is pharmacom.

Pharmacom unity store don't even stock pharmacom no mo'

----------


## HDThunder

> Basic is pharmacom.
> 
> Pharmacom unity store don't even stock pharmacom no mo'


Saw that. Seems kind of fucked up. Pharmacom store doesn't carry Pharmacom? WTF? Too bad. I liked them.

----------


## Couchlockd

> Saw that. Seems kind of fucked up. Pharmacom store doesn't carry Pharmacom? WTF? Too bad. I liked them.


They lost contract with pharmacom because they violated terms by selling other ugl gear.

Basic is way cheaper too

----------


## HDThunder

> They lost contract with pharmacom because they violated terms by selling other ugl gear.
> 
> Basic is way cheaper too


Just looked at Basics site. Seems they are actually Pharmacom and not a reseller? Prices looked similar to me. Which is high compared to other UGL's. But it's nice to have a domestic source for the product. I like their gear. Seems like good quality and don't mind paying a few bucks extra for that.

----------


## BG

> those screens are from anabolic labs . com.
> 
> there are about 40 other ugls tested by them as well.


Whom did they get the gear to test?

----------


## Couchlockd

> Whom did they get the gear to test?


Most is end user submitted as well as factory submitted.

----------


## Coffeehead

OK Mr. PC rep...

I've used them for 2 cycles. Their HALO is bunk as hell. Not a shred of anything...strength, aggression, hardening. I had better results for their var. 

Adex is undedosed. My bloods proved that when I was taking as much as 1mg/wk trying to keep my e2 at bay.

Injectables are good, but the price is not worth it.

----------


## Couchlockd

I like them. 
Ymmv

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> OK Mr. PC rep...
> 
> I've used them for 2 cycles. Their HALO is bunk as hell. Not a shred of anything...strength, aggression, hardening. I had better results for their var. 
> 
> Adex is undedosed. My bloods proved that when I was taking as much as 1mg/wk trying to keep my e2 at bay.
> 
> Injectables are good, but the price is not worth it.


If the halo was bunk , why not get it tested , along with the adex? 
Many factors can play a role when taking things.

What were you running ? 
When did you get your bloods done ? 
And if you claim it was bunk why not speak with a pcom rep ? 
Also where did you get the pcom products . Lot of fakes out there

----------


## BG

> Most is end user submitted as well as factory submitted.


ok because I wouldn't believe factory tested, all the time back in the day they would produce lab results but it was from the factory and they were making hot batches just for testing. We would test them ourselves and it wouldn't even be close. I tested atleast 15 different brands back before ORD, none tested as labeled, always around 200mg but labeled 250. The gear was much better back then, much better raws, I would be surprised if any gear was within 60-70mgs of its label (250mg and above). I can tell by my bloodwork these days, I get around 1600 from 400mgs of cyp, 500 back when used to get me just above 2000, maybe my body has changed but Ive taking long times off of gear and gone back on and its not just the same.

----------


## Coffeehead

> If the halo was bunk , why not get it tested , along with the adex? 
> Many factors can play a role when taking things.
> 
> What were you running ? 
> When did you get your bloods done ? 
> And if you claim it was bunk why not speak with a pcom rep ? 
> Also where did you get the pcom products . Lot of fakes out there


I wasn't worth my time to get it tested; I wasn't going to buy it again anyway since I was using it only for a PL meet. The last week of training for my PL meet, I doubled the dose to see if it would do anything. Diet and training were all consistent and on point. The last day before my PL meet I went with 3x the dose hoping for some extra boost. 

Nada. 

I swapped it out for some Var that I had on hand, and loaded for 5 days before the meet. I definitely felt the difference. 

I ran this cycle: 

500mg test
300mg NPP

Ran bloods before, mid and post-cycle. After my mid-bloods came back with high E2, I upped my dose of their adex and got more BW done 4 weeks later to see very little improvement. 

I went with the basicstero US warehouse. Same place I made several other orders with no problems.

----------


## Couchlockd

> I wasn't worth my time to get it tested; I wasn't going to buy it again anyway since I was using it only for a PL meet. The last week of training for my PL meet, I doubled the dose to see if it would do anything. Diet and training were all consistent and on point. The last day before my PL meet I went with 3x the dose hoping for some extra boost. 
> 
> Nada. 
> 
> I swapped it out for some Var that I had on hand, and loaded for 5 days before the meet. I definitely felt the difference. 
> 
> I ran this cycle: 
> 
> 500mg test
> ...


Pretty self contradicting in the last sentence.

Us warehouse lol.

So, you paid 100$ for a bottle of test damn near. Instead of going international and paying less than half that.

It was your personal specific choice to purposely pay way way more.

Also, reason why basic is dropping the us domestic warehouse is because the reshipper is unscrupulous, and at times shady.

----------


## Coffeehead

> Pretty self contradicting in the last sentence.
> 
> Us warehouse lol.
> 
> So, you paid 100$ for a bottle of test damn near. Instead of going international and paying less than half that.
> 
> It was your personal specific choice to purposely pay way way more.
> 
> Also, reason why basic is dropping the us domestic warehouse is because the reshipper is unscrupulous, and at times shady.


What's contradicting what exactly?

I paid for my peace of mind knowing that my gear didn't have to go through customs and possibly get seized. Money was never a concern to me. Keeping my name clean, and my gear arriving on my doorstep was always paramount until I felt comfortable with an overseas source. None of which has anything do with their Halo and Adex being crap. 

I had no idea the US warehouse was getting dropped; I've since found a supplier out of the US.

----------


## BG

Ive never got real halo in all my years, just like var I gave up and saved my money.

----------


## Couchlockd

> What's contradicting what exactly?
> 
> I paid for my peace of mind knowing that my gear didn't have to go through customs and possibly get seized. Money was never a concern to me. Keeping my name clean, and my gear arriving on my doorstep was always paramount until I felt comfortable with an overseas source. None of which has anything do with their Halo and Adex being crap. 
> 
> I had no idea the US warehouse was getting dropped; I've since found a supplier out of the US.


"Same place I made several orders from, no problems'

But 75% if what you said you had was bunk. I'd call it a serious problem.

----------


## Coffeehead

> "Same place I made several orders from, no problems'
> 
> But 75% if what you said you had was bunk. I'd call it a serious problem.


I said their Adex and Halo were bunk, that was it. 

Youre really reaching here...

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> I said their Adex and Halo were bunk, that was it. 
> 
> You’re really reaching here...


To call it flat out bunk is unknown. 
Do you have bloods to show that your E was super high ? Do you have testing of your stuff to show that it’s 100% fake ? 
A lot of things come into place.
The first thing to not do is accuse a reputable lab for it being bunk. If anything, their shit is usually over dosed. 

Question is why haven’t you contacted pcom directly

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> I wasn't worth my time to get it tested; I wasn't going to buy it again anyway since I was using it only for a PL meet. The last week of training for my PL meet, I doubled the dose to see if it would do anything. Diet and training were all consistent and on point. The last day before my PL meet I went with 3x the dose hoping for some extra boost. 
> 
> Nada. 
> 
> I swapped it out for some Var that I had on hand, and loaded for 5 days before the meet. I definitely felt the difference. 
> 
> I ran this cycle: 
> 
> 500mg test
> ...


Id like to see your bloods . And why havent you spoken with basic ? 
And it wasnt worth your time yet you are quick to jump to the fact that its bunk when there is no proof of that.

----------

